

Launching my new web-based timeline software this week. Sneak preview for HNers - alexkearns
http://tiki-toki.com/

======
alexkearns
I've been building this over the past year or so in my spare time. My main job
is as a freelance web developer. The aim was to create some timeline software
that was easy to use and offered quite a bit of customization.

Here's a couple of timelines that have been created with the software:

[http://tiki-toki.com/timeline/entry/67/The-Life-of-Mary-Kear...](http://tiki-
toki.com/timeline/entry/67/The-Life-of-Mary-Kearns/)

[http://tiki-toki.com/timeline/entry/55/The-Fight-for-Democra...](http://tiki-
toki.com/timeline/entry/55/The-Fight-for-Democracy-in-the-Middle-East/)

Tell me what you think:

~~~
combiclickwise
Awesome. looks great. The time line control.. did you create it from scratch
or did you use a plugin?

~~~
alexkearns
Pretty much the whole site was created from scratch using Javascript, CSS,
HTML and a smattering of HTML5 for the front end.

Most of this was written in-house by but we did use the odd bit of open source
JS, for the color picker. Plus, we used jQuery for some of the animations and
for its great dom selector engine.

------
sigvef
The login/registration form does not use password inputs for the password box,
and shows therefore the password in plain text when trying to login or
register.

------
toadi
Are these all public timelines or can use it to create private timelines too.

Like for milestones on a project?

~~~
alexkearns
Toadi

At present, all timelines are public, but allowing people to have private
timelines is in the road map. If it is something that you are particularly
keen on, we can move that feature forward.

Thanks for the feedback

Alex

